# Sex with A BHM



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 24, 2008)

I know this subject has sort of been touched upon in other threads, but I have a particular point I would like addressed. I was curious, aside from personal preference of FFA's, how much better sex is with a BHM due to his weight. By this, I mean does the weight putting more pressure increase sexual pleasure greater than with a person of less stature? From my sexual experiences, the girls I'm with seem to have multiple orgasms, especially when I try to use my weight to put more pressure deeper which seems to result in orgasms for her. 

Also, for BHM's, is your sex drive higher as you get heavier? Personally, I can't get enough. I would say a few times a day would be optimum, which I don't get. Wasn't sure if it was a personal thing or something that runs the gamut. 

Thanks for any input and hopefully this thread wasn't too offensive to anyway.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 24, 2008)

How could you? How could you bring up intercourse with big sexy men. And on this message board. I'm so offended by the concept. I mean, have some fucking class, Mike. We aren't friends anymore. I'm throwing my friendship bracelet in the dirt, right. now.  Harr.

In all seriousness, one may look no further than the Dims article on Fat Sex on the front of the home page:

_ In fact, a fat man should be prepared to find that his weight adds to his partner's pleasure. "The stimulating aspect of a fat man is manifested in the way he uses his weight to apply intense titillating pressure on the woman's genital area," writes Lisa Davis. "What with the physical power of most men, physical weight is not a necessity for a man to make his presence felt, but it can be an advantage. I first learned this with my lover Donald. When we made love, he would center much of his weight over and around my clitoris and gently rock back and forth, stimulating me to long, ecstatic climaxes."
_

I think you have the right idea in what you are doing. The more pressure on the clitoris, the more orgasms there are. My current partner has probable gained 10-15 lbs (rough estimate) since we began dating, and the sex only got better (still as frequent, to answer your question about BHM stamina) and the extra padding has only made the sex better. The only reason we aren't having much sex is that my lease ran up on my apartment and now I live with my parents, as does he. Fuckin A. 

You know the phrase "More cushion for the pushin'. I swear by it. I even had my roommate, after having sex with a BHM for the first time, tell me it was amazing, and too boot, she could grab onto his love handles. There is really no downside to fat sex with the dudes.


----------



## ntwp (Jun 24, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> You know the phrase "More cushion for the pushin'. I swear by it.



I swear by this too!

The extra cushioning doesn't just make sex alot more fun (lots more to grab onto and play with and the random chub swaying all over the place), most importantly it does help press down on all the right places to make sex much more enjoyable. Actually for me I would say the chub is much more fun and useful in foreplay, and my absolute favorite is when we're just making out and his belly hangs low and presses down on the perfect spot to get me excited. And I also have to say this rule really only applies to BHM who are fat enough for their belly to hang down and touch their FFA when in the appropriate positions. Although mini-chub can be fun "cushion," it doesn't do enough "pushin" to have as good of an affect without alot of extra effort. 

So in conclusion, don't forget to eat dessert because there is an FFA out there who needs your belly, guys. Both in and out of the bedroom.


----------



## stefanie (Jun 25, 2008)

Not only pressure from above, but as a "cushion" down below, as well. Climbing aboard a big man "for the ride" is pleasurable beyond imagining.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

This is coming from a BBW, but it's definitely different and good to get lovin' from a BHM. I found that his weight helped me put my legs in positions I wasn't used to, and the added pressure and general feeling of helplessness (very different for this big girl) adds to the fun.

Just expect to be sore the next day! HA HA. Seriously. No one makes me cry for ibuprofen the next day like a big guy.


----------



## imfree (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Girls, those posts were sweet!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 25, 2008)

Good responses. I've never had sex with a BBW but would definitely like to experience it one day.


----------



## olwen (Jun 25, 2008)

missaf said:


> Sex with a BHM is much different at every size. So much depends on height, weight distribution, and his fitness level.
> 
> My personal preference is large thighs and belly, especially when I get to be on top. The extra padding at the pannus and groin area is quite pleasurable to ride upon. Wrapping my own thighs around his means lots of extra padding. *When going at it doggie-style, the same situation rings true, and having a fat belly draped over my back and rear feels incredibly hot.*
> 
> ...




I can attest to that. That feeling really gets me going. A fat belly on a fat ass = pleasure all around.


----------



## BHMluver (Jun 26, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Also, for BHM's, is your sex drive higher as you get heavier? Personally, I can't get enough. I would say a few times a day would be optimum, which I don't get. Wasn't sure if it was a personal thing or something that runs the gamut.



For what it's worth, back in my late 20's, when I was with my very first SSBHM boyfriend, we once "knocked boots" 8 times in a single day! (Now, we were also completely intellectually, spiritually and emotionally connected plus, at the time, we lived 6 hours apart until I moved there so, it was definitely on! :smitten:

Perhaps you are right and BHM's DO have a higher than average sex drive? Then again, it's probably hard to not ramp it up a bit when you know you've got an FFA by your side that thinks you're a Greek God and wants you naked & NOW 24/7!

BHMluver


----------



## BHMluver (Jun 26, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> You know the phrase "More cushion for the pushin'. I swear by it. I even had my roommate, after having sex with a BHM for the first time, tell me it was amazing, and too boot, she could grab onto his love handles. There is really no downside to fat sex with the dudes.




Preach, rabbitislove, preach! 

In fact, FA's HAVE been known to speak in tounges (every pun intended) whilst makin' sweet love w/ a big man. <smirk>

BHMluver


----------



## BHMluver (Jun 26, 2008)

stefanie said:


> Not only pressure from above, but as a "cushion" down below, as well. Climbing aboard a big man "for the ride" is pleasurable beyond imagining.




"Built for comfort, not for speed."

BHMluver


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm....this thread makes a lot of sense to me....the only guy that I was ever able to have an orgasm with from straight vaginal sex only was also the biggest guy I was with. Guess it had something to do with the *B* in the BHM.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 28, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Also, for BHM's, is your sex drive higher as you get heavier? Personally, I can't get enough. I would say a few times a day would be optimum, which I don't get. Wasn't sure if it was a personal thing or something that runs the gamut.



Speaking from personal relationship experience, I think that this has to do w/ age rather than weight. Ahhhhh to be young again.


----------



## persimmon (Jun 28, 2008)

Among other things, I am a woman who, um, likes to ride cowgirl. Before I met The Boy I was forever sticking pillows under the rears of my boys, to optimize the angle.

The Boy comes pre-pillowed. It's perfect. :wubu:

p


----------



## stefanie (Jun 28, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Hmmm....this thread makes a lot of sense to me....the only guy that I was ever able to have an orgasm with from straight vaginal sex only was also the biggest guy I was with. Guess it had something to do with the *B* in the BHM.



I have found it to be highly reliable ... ; )


----------



## HollyGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

ahhh pillows. 

you kids are making me rethink being attracted to skinny boys.....


----------



## Bly_guy (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd be willing to participated in a study if you of you lovely ladies need more datapoints!

But seriously, I was told (unfortunately not first hand) by a lady that the added momentum caused by the weight rendered everything more intense, due to the weight behind the ...er.. movements.

Is that the gist of it?


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 30, 2008)

Hahah, yeah. StarScream! is now available to be a test subject too.

Yeah, Either way is fine with me. I love big girls, and I love small girls. I have had girls of all sizes be pretty shocked by the way it felt being with a big man. 

The only problem I have is that I am always afraid I'm going to hurt the girl. I'm a great big guy (6' 540lbs), and very active ( I can lift even the SSBBW up like they weigh nothing , so you always have to feel the other person out to see what they can take. The REAL good sex doesn't come until the 3rd or 4th time, by then you pretty much know what your partner likes and dislikes and what they can take.

:blush:


----------



## persimmon (Jul 1, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> I love big girls, and I love small girls....I'm a great big guy (6' 540lbs), and very active ( I can lift even the SSBBW up like they weigh nothing)





Dear Sir:

That is hot.

Pervily, simmy


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 1, 2008)

and needless to say I needed some aspiran in the morning from being worked over and disappearing under him....I am only 5 7 220lbs lol


:bow:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> Hahah, yeah. StarScream! is now available to be a test subject too.
> 
> Yeah, Either way is fine with me. I love big girls, and I love small girls. I have had girls of all sizes be pretty shocked by the way it felt being with a big man.
> 
> ...



I can't be the only one who sees this entire post as one big challenge. Let's see ya try, big boy! 

(too much coffee this am)


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, my "secret technique" is to put my hand on her mound while my thumb's positioned over her clitoris. That's pretty much all the thinking required...the hand then gets squished as I grind into her, causing a cavalcade of pressure all over her most sensitive region.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

Warning for all BBWs with bellies with BHM partners, it is possible to become COMPLETELY UNABLE TO BREATHE in a missionary position. HA HA HA. Safe words people, safe words!

Still totally worth it. Nothing like being crushed to death by your own belly with another belly on top of it.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 2, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Warning for all BBWs with bellies with BHM partners, it is possible to become COMPLETELY UNABLE TO BREATHE in a missionary position. HA HA HA. Safe words people, safe words!
> 
> Still totally worth it. Nothing like being crushed to death by your own belly with another belly on top of it.




I was just saying the same thing on another thread. I stopped trying it after being repeatedly crushed by my bf and I'm not a bbw, just average I guess


----------



## KingMordred (Jul 4, 2008)

Sex with a BHM is better than with a thin guy trust me


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, back in the saddle again.
I had to add my two pesos to this thread.

Even tho I have a large squishy belly, I think it does help if we go at it doggie style, just put the belly on her back, or on her lap if in missionary.

Besides, do you know why fat guys are so good at oral?

'cause we are hungry!!!:eat2: :happy:


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 6, 2008)

do you gals love the idea of a ssbhm mounting your face and having them cover your entire head and seeing nothing but flesh surrounding you?

sorry to be graphic but this was the only way to ask the question....

to me it is a major turn on to be completely surrounded by flesh

:bow:


----------



## persimmon (Jul 6, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> do you gals love the idea of a ssbhm mounting your face and having them cover your entire head and seeing nothing but flesh surrounding you?
> 
> sorry to be graphic but this was the only way to ask the question....
> 
> ...



I DO love having a whole field of vision full of gorgeous man, and the aforementioned is a nice view, but not while being pinned into place. Not for me, anyway.

I am cowgirl. Rawr!


----------



## stefanie (Jul 7, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> to me it is a major turn on to be completely surrounded by flesh
> 
> :bow:



That's a beautiful way to put it.


----------



## vermillion (Aug 4, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> I'm a great big guy (6' 540lbs), and very active



i thought you said "and very attractive"
i was like...
fucking bobby...so conceited.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 4, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> Speaking from personal relationship experience, I think that this has to do w/ age rather than weight. Ahhhhh to be young again.



*MOST DEFENITELY agree on that one..speaking from experience...
*


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 5, 2008)

hot'n fluffy said:


> Ok, back in the saddle again.
> Besides, do you know why fat guys are so good at oral?
> 
> 'cause we are hungry!!!:eat2: :happy:



ROFL! I love it!

I have known quite a few BHM who were wonderful lovers, both orally and otherwise.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

stefanie said:


> Not only pressure from above, but as a "cushion" down below, as well. Climbing aboard a big man "for the ride" is pleasurable beyond imagining.



I sooo agree with you! I get multiple orgasms almost everytime from that :blush:


----------



## Hole (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread is too hot and it's a bit of a torture to read when you haven't gotten laid in a while.. Lol.

The whole thing about the weight of a BHM during sex is so true. I love how when he thrusts, it's powerful and manly. I love how when he is on top of me, I feel this erotic pressure against me.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

Hole said:


> This thread is too hot and it's a bit of a torture to read when you haven't gotten laid in a while.. Lol.
> 
> The whole thing about the weight of a BHM during sex is so true. I love how when he thrusts, it's powerful and manly. I love how when he is on top of me, I feel this erotic pressure against me.



As my signature says..... FAT MEN DO IT BETTER


----------



## Lavasse (Dec 28, 2008)

Hole said:


> This thread is too hot and it's a bit of a torture to read when you haven't gotten laid in a while.. Lol.
> 
> The whole thing about the weight of a BHM during sex is so true. I love how when he thrusts, it's powerful and manly. I love how when he is on top of me, I feel this erotic pressure against me.



Hey Hole Im sure there are lots of us on here who would be happy to help you with that problem! I know I would lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 29, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> do you gals love the idea of a ssbhm mounting your face and having them cover your entire head and seeing nothing but flesh surrounding you?
> 
> sorry to be graphic but this was the only way to ask the question....
> 
> ...



DAMN :blush: :wubu: Sounds gooooood to me!  Looks like i'll have loads of fun when i get my mans weight up even more  nomnom


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 29, 2008)

yes the sex is better...cant always handle it (not complaining) and recovery time can be a bitch (once again..not a complaint..):eat2::eat1:...hence the name chicken legs..


----------



## Esther (Dec 29, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Just expect to be sore the next day! HA HA. Seriously. No one makes me cry for ibuprofen the next day like a big guy.



Haha!! Funny story... not only did I greatly enjoy my first time with a big man... the next morning I was REALLY confused about the random bruises and tender spots I had. The cause didn't really occur to me until like a week later when I was like... ohhh... extra weight + wall = blackened tailbone.


----------



## escapist (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm trying so hard not to touch this! The last thing I need is more attention. I love you girls I really do  If your a BHM and you have never been with an FFA you CAN NOT COMPREHEND what it means to her! Even once you have been with her it is still such a shock to your system and the reality created by our social structure and society its still hard to accept. Seeing the Joy of an FFA Blissfully crushed beneath your belly will be a life changing experience. I wish there were enough FFAs for all the BHM's to know what I'm talking about. Once I realize just what I was doing for my lover with my Belly alone, sex turned into a whole new event RARRRRrrrr, and OMG is it fun Mahahah, I might be a little bit evil with it. With the right woman your Belly can be enough to get her off in ways you can't even think of nor could any skinny guy begin to understand.

Forgive me if I"m in my undies at 8am writing this, in short I just don't think any guy can truly know what it means to an FFA to be with a BHM....but to be honest all I'm thinking about is playing with her some more and going to an awesome Buffet in a few hours so she can watch me eat....Mahahahah. Viva Las Vegas!

As a Positive note about Sex and FFA, well I think all the Sexual activity probably helps prevent me from having a Heart Attack while eating as much as I do.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 30, 2008)

escapist said:


> Forgive me if I"m in my undies at 8am writing this..



consider yourself forgiven. I'm still naked and it's nearly 12:30.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 30, 2008)

ummmmm


wow...


----------



## escapist (Dec 31, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> consider yourself forgiven. I'm still naked and it's nearly 12:30.



By 12:30 I was naked again....oh and go figure I am yet again as well


----------



## Melian (Dec 31, 2008)

The thought of you guys naked is dehydrating me....

OH! She went for the moist vagina reference! Happy new year, everybody!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 31, 2008)

Melian said:


> The thought of you guys naked is dehydrating me....
> 
> OH! She went for the moist vagina reference! Happy new year, everybody!



*sigh* I must spread some reputation around before giving Melian moist vagina reference rep.


----------



## Melian (Dec 31, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> *sigh* I must spread some reputation around before giving Melian moist vagina reference rep.



I repped you for wanting to rep my vagina.

er....


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2008)

Melian said:


> The thought of you guys naked is dehydrating me....
> 
> OH! She went for the moist vagina reference! Happy new year, everybody!




Ha, still sitting around in my boxer-briefs...contemplating taking some pics, not to post per se, but for a certain young lady as a private message 'Happy New Year!'


-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 31, 2008)

I had sex with my BHM last night for the first time in a couple of weeks due to me being in England with my family...

And as he has also gained some... I have to say it was absolutely AMAZING! :wubu: Haven't been able to keep my hands off him since


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 31, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> consider yourself forgiven. I'm still naked and it's nearly 12:30.





uh....WOW. :shocked:

Come to Washington??? Please?


come on...we'll lounge around in our undies all day...it'll be fun



Oh, and Melian can come, too *wink-wink*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2008)

Vagina rep...........almost as good as big cawk rep   

View attachment melian.JPG


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm usually lounging around in the late hours with little to nothing on, like these guys.

I think it's just the process. We're like that so that if we have a surprise female visitor, we're ready in one step.


----------



## escapist (Dec 31, 2008)

Love.Metal, I'll be in Oregon if you want to meet 1/2 way


----------



## swedishiron (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so damn tired of seeing BBW profiles online that state they wont date plus size men because two big people aren't compatible physically it makes me sick


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 31, 2008)

swedishiron said:


> I am so damn tired of seeing BBW profiles online that state they wont date plus size men because two big people aren't compatible physically it makes me sick



Wow, I haven't seen that...and I don't get that either. I mean I can see where some positions may be more uncomfortable etc., but yeah, not seeing it...that's just me though I guess...


----------



## Weeze (Dec 31, 2008)

swedishiron said:


> I am so damn tired of seeing BBW profiles online that state they wont date plus size men because two big people aren't compatible physically it makes me sick



That's BS.
I'm a BBW and I likez me some chunky boys 
We fit JUST FINE... Ok, well there's a little adjusting, but its totally doable.


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 31, 2008)

I think the weight of a BHM has something to do with it, my ex was just under 300lbs and was pretty much the best sex I'd had. He was also good with his hands and could satisfy in other ways that other, smaller guys haven't. Having said that, my previous partner who was about 200lbs was also pretty good, but he was good at thrusting (need I say more!).

I don't think it's all about weight but it certainly does play a part


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 31, 2008)

krismiss said:


> That's BS.
> I'm a BBW and I likez me some chunky boys
> We fit JUST FINE... Ok, well there's a little adjusting, but its totally doable.


 
Exactly. I think it's a load of shit when men say bbw aren't into bhm.

Plus the word 'moist' is just NASTY.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 31, 2008)

escapist said:


> I'm trying so hard not to touch this! The last thing I need is more attention. I love you girls I really do  If your a BHM and you have never been with an FFA you CAN NOT COMPREHEND what it means to her! Even once you have been with her it is still such a shock to your system and the reality created by our social structure and society its still hard to accept. Seeing the Joy of an FFA Blissfully crushed beneath your belly will be a life changing experience. I wish there were enough FFAs for all the BHM's to know what I'm talking about. Once I realize just what I was doing for my lover with my Belly alone, sex turned into a whole new event RARRRRrrrr, and OMG is it fun Mahahah, I might be a little bit evil with it. With the right woman your Belly can be enough to get her off in ways you can't even think of nor could any skinny guy begin to understand.
> 
> Forgive me if I"m in my undies at 8am writing this, in short I just don't think any guy can truly know what it means to an FFA to be with a BHM....but to be honest all I'm thinking about is playing with her some more and going to an awesome Buffet in a few hours so she can watch me eat....Mahahahah. Viva Las Vegas!
> 
> As a Positive note about Sex and FFA, well I think all the Sexual activity probably helps prevent me from having a Heart Attack while eating as much as I do.



I have to agree on this...once you go FFA your life will change. It is an incredible experience to realize that what was once the thing that made you a pariah to some makes you an object of desire to her. The first time you see that glazed over look as they see your belly for the first time...or the way they swoon a little the first time they sink their fingers into your fat...or the that special way your pubic mound touches her well you will realize how incredible sex can be.
The freedom to be yourself and let go from knowing she actually wants you to press your weight onto her or perhaps into her is more appropriate...is a most remarkable experience.
I could go on forever on this subject but suffice it to say YAY FAT SEX!!!!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 31, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> uh....WOW. :shocked:
> 
> Come to Washington??? Please?
> 
> ...



Hey! No fair hogging two FFA's!!


----------



## escapist (Jan 1, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> I have to agree on this...once you go FFA your life will change. It is an incredible experience to realize that what was once the thing that made you a pariah to some makes you an object of desire to her. The first time you see that glazed over look as they see your belly for the first time...or the way they swoon a little the first time they sink their fingers into your fat...or the that special way your pubic mound touches her well you will realize how incredible sex can be.
> The freedom to be yourself and let go from knowing she actually wants you to press your weight onto her or perhaps into her is more appropriate...is a most remarkable experience.
> I could go on forever on this subject but suffice it to say YAY FAT SEX!!!!



Lets not forget how crazy stupid they get when you do your fat dance in your undies for them to stripper music! Yep, I say we call our congress men draw up paper work for a FFA Education system, all these girls who want to can some day grow up with the hopes of finding the big belly man of her dreams rather than trying to conform to what society tells her she has to find as "Hot".

*Turns on his stripper music and starts dancing!*


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 1, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Plus the word 'moist' is just NASTY.


I'd like to go on the record as being "pro moist".


Jackoblangada said:


> Hey! No fair hogging two FFA's!!


lol...hogging.. Wait...did you just call me fat?


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 1, 2009)

no no not fat....gluttonous! Besides next to me your tiny lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> I'd like to go on the record as being "pro moist".



This sounds like a good thing......


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> I'd like to go on the record as being "pro moist".


 
Sorry, I prefer wet. Moist isn't good enough.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

OoOOooo......the Lady just DID make a point.......




*resists posting emoticon with tongue sticking out*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

missaf said:


> Moist?
> 
> Wet?
> 
> Sheesh people, you gotta get to soaked or there's no fun!



Haha! Right! Soaked FTW!!! :bow:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 1, 2009)

this thread is making me hungry....


----------



## Weeze (Jan 1, 2009)

This thread is making me wet... moist.... soaked?
What?

and by wet I totally mean...
umm....
I spilled a glass of water.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> this thread is making me hungry....



What we like to hear


----------



## swedishiron (Jan 1, 2009)

_"Exactly. I think it's a load of shit when men say bbw aren't into bhm."_
In reply to Surlysomething...


I am a BHM though with much more upper body muscle than most men- my experience has been that the majority of BBWs PREFER average size to thin men....I often look at dating profiles on FantasyFeeder. You will see BBW profile after profile saying they either prefer thin to average size or built/athletic men OR they flat out say they won't date a big guy because two big people just aren't physically compatible....which seems to be the fad thing to say now with many BBWs

I also remember reading an article in COSMO years ago stating that in excess of 90% of women surveyed are NOT attracted to men that are considered obese.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

swedishiron said:


> I am so damn tired of seeing BBW profiles online that state they wont date plus size men because two big people aren't compatible physically it makes me sick



Hmmmm.... whenever I see a post like this I have to ask.....does this mean that YOU prefer BBWs? When is the last time you asked one out? 

P.S. 90% of men prefer thin partners, too......


Kind of a tough shit world for both sexes, isn't it?


----------



## swedishiron (Jan 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hmmmm.... whenever I see a post like this I have to ask.....does this mean that YOU prefer BBWs? When is the last time you asked one out?
> 
> P.S. 90% of men prefer thin partners, too......
> 
> ...


Yes I prefer BBWs but at the same time I don't exclude any particular physical size. I asked a BBW out last night.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2009)

swedishiron said:


> _"Exactly. I think it's a load of shit when men say bbw aren't into bhm."_
> In reply to Surlysomething...
> 
> 
> ...


 

In MY experience that's not the case at all. Maybe it's a Canadian thing. *shrug*

And the majority of BHM I do see are with thin/average women. So maybe we (BBW) don't have a hope in hell of ever finding one (BHM) that is into us. It's shitty any way you look at it. Could be that BBW are so used to being ignored by BHM that they don't even try anymore and opt out for thin/average men. This board is a prime example. BBW aren't many BHM's choice.


----------



## beastieboi (Jan 1, 2009)

I've never been with an FFA, in fact I didn't even know what that was. I had no idea there were smaller girls who liked big guys.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2009)

swedishiron said:


> Yes I prefer BBWs but at the same time I don't exclude any particular physical size. I asked a BBW out last night.



So what did she say? I prefer guys of different sizes myself. 
Another question though......do you prefer BBWs that look a certain way? As in you prefer big hips/ass over a big stomach? Whatever your preference, aren't you entitled to it or are you somehow ~obligated~ to like ALL fat women because of your size?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 2, 2009)

beastieboi said:


> I've never been with an FFA, in fact I didn't even know what that was. I had no idea there were smaller girls who liked big guys.



Yup there are quite a few of us!  Welcome btw! :bow:


----------



## Melian (Jan 2, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> Hey! No fair hogging two FFA's!!



Not only am I there, I'm experiencing a DELUGE. 

But I refuse to wear panties


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 2, 2009)

krismiss said:


> This thread is making me wet... moist.... soaked?
> What?
> 
> and by wet I totally mean...
> ...



uh huh sure you do Kris


----------



## Weeze (Jan 2, 2009)

That glass of water just happened to fall on my pants, I swear.
I think its divine power.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2009)

beastieboi said:


> I've never been with an FFA, in fact I didn't even know what that was. I had no idea there were smaller girls who liked big guys.


 

an FFA doesn't have to be 'smaller' they just have to like bigger


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> Not only am I there, I'm experiencing a DELUGE.
> 
> But I refuse to wear panties



3>2
deluge>soaked
:blink:
Hot.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 2, 2009)

Well...I'm on swim team when in season so.....WATER SLIDE ANYBODY?


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> Not only am I there, I'm experiencing a DELUGE.
> 
> But I refuse to wear panties



Damn...I am only an hour away from LoveMetal. Call if you need some more flesh


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> Call if you need some more flesh



I like this concept: dial-a-BHM

1-800-FAT-MENS


----------



## addie17 (Jan 3, 2009)

Melian... I like the phone # idea... I think I'd be dialing that a lot! Also just wanted to throw in my own two cents... when I was w/ my ex, who used to be about 350 or so in college but had dropped about 130 lbs or so before I met him, the sexiest thing EVER was seeing his stretch-marked belly start to get softer and softer and swing and squish onto me more when he was on top as he started to put back on the weight when we were together! I totally respected the fact that he lost the weight for his health, but going through his old photo album and seeing pics of him @ his highest weight would (and still do muahahaha) turn me on for days on end!!! All I can say is yum-yum to big soft bellies and how AMAZING they make sex!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 3, 2009)

Melian said:


> I like this concept: dial-a-BHM
> 
> 1-800-FAT-MENS



Operators are indeed Standing by!


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 4, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> Operators are indeed Standing by!



Standing wtf? Were sitting by and eating! None of that standing bullshit


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 4, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> Standing wtf? Were sitting by and eating! None of that standing bullshit



Here Here!


----------

